# More copper/ brittle curling coat questions.



## Our7Wonders (Apr 20, 2011)

I am still on my quest to figure out what the heck is going on with my goats dull, shedding coat.  We used Copasure on her right after kidding.  The typical dose for her size - about a half of the original copasure capsule.  Her dandruff issues seemed to get better within a week or two.  Her hair is still rough and she's shedding like crazy.  

I know some people see their goats blow their coat after a copper bolus - so I was prepared to see that.  But there hasn't been any improvement.  She's still very rough and her hairs are curling upwards now.  Isn't that a sign of copper deficiency?  But why would I see that AFTER giving copper?  I didn't notice the curl before the bolus.  Unless as more hair falls out it's becoming more obvious?  Could she have been so defficient that she needs MORE than the standard dose?  Giving her more copper kinda freaks me out  -  obviously I don't want to overdose my does.

What's interesting to me is that my doe is 4 years old.  She had never been given copper before.  And seemed healthy.  She was fed alfalfa/grass hay, oats, barley, and BOSS at the dairy.  She looked great - all the does from the dairy looked great.  Shiney coats, no one too thin or too fat.  She was only given occasional loose mineral (though mineral blocks were out full time).  The dairy is about 5 miles from here - so no huge climate/weather changes.  Feed hasn't changed, they're still getting BOSS, barley and oats.  My hay is from a different farmer - that's really the only difference.  My goats' coats look awful.  The does at the dairy still look great.  I can't figure out what could be causing this.  The hay is the only variable here.  They arrived here the first of December.  By January we started seeing brittle coats - and then the hair breaking started - by February they were looking really ragged.  It happened pretty fast.  And it has to have something to do with their move here - either environmental or hay.  I don't get it.  

Eyelids look pale to me but I've had fecals run a couple times and they've been good.  My next step is blood work - I've been stalling because I want to have them tested again for CAE.  One of the books I've been reading said that tests during pregnancy aren't always accurate (hormone can suppress the CAE status).  It said you should wait until two months post kidding to have the test done to be most accuarate.  I'll need to wait another couple weeks.  

Are there other defficiencies that can cause the curling hair and the dry, dull, brittle coat?  It has only been about 6 weeks since the copper bolus.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry - I thought I was in the disease catagory - if this can be moved please do so.

Sorry again.  Not enough coffee yet today.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 23, 2011)

Has anyone ever had to give more than the standard copper dose?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 23, 2011)

What about iodine? A friend of mine had dull coats and flaking skin. She gave them organic iodine and that greatly improved their coats.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 23, 2011)

I had considered iodine, but haven't researched too much about, only because my girls won't touch the free choice kelp which is loaded with iodine.  I'll look into the organic iodine.

Someone at one point had mentioned the possibility of zinc as well.  I'm still stalling a little longer for the blood work, perhaps that will shed some light on things.  I know copper levels need a liver biopsy to be accurate but I'm hoping other defficiencies might show up in bloodwork.


----------



## prettypenny (May 5, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here but very interested in this post.  I too have a brownish cast to my hair coats (all pygmies and supposed to be black) and a "fish tail" on some.  I dosed 6 weeks ago with copper as there is a deficiency in my area, but no improvements....They have loose mineral and get a top dress of BOSS and kelp meal.  Any ideas? More copper???


----------



## elevan (May 5, 2011)

> VITAMIN AND MINERAL DEFICIENCIES IN GOATS
> 
> Proper vitamin and mineral levels are essential to the good health of goats. Although no single mineral can be singled out as more important than others, copper, zinc, and selenium levels are especially critical. The interaction of minerals is astoundingly complex. The most difficult task in raising goats is getting nutrition right, and vitamins and minerals are key. Most producers are not knowledgeable enough to formulate their own feed ration with appropriate levels of minerals and vitamins included. Achieving this is a complex task that is best left to a trained goat nutritionist.
> 
> ...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 6, 2011)

Maybe more fat and oil in their diet?


----------



## Our7Wonders (May 6, 2011)

I add BOSS but am considering adding more fat to get a little more condition on them.  Anyone now what kind of oil I can add besides corn oil?  I'm not totally opposed to corn but I do try to avoid GMO.  

I've got coconut oil, but I'll bet that would get spendy in a heart beat!  I only use butter, coconut oil, and olive oil, so I'm not sure what else is out there that might be goat friendly.

Oil ideas?


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 6, 2011)

Are you on well water? Was the breeder on well water?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 6, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> I add BOSS but am considering adding more fat to get a little more condition on them.  Anyone now what kind of oil I can add besides corn oil?  I'm not totally opposed to corn but I do try to avoid GMO.
> 
> I've got coconut oil, but I'll bet that would get spendy in a heart beat!  I only use butter, coconut oil, and olive oil, so I'm not sure what else is out there that might be goat friendly.
> 
> Oil ideas?


If I am not mistaken the last goats we purchased the farmer was making his own feed, and it had flaxseeds in it, he said the oil was good for them, as well as BOSS. He had commented on how much fat was in his feed.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 6, 2011)

Selenium deficencies can look the same as copper deficencies.  Is she getting enough selenium????  Or to much?  Selenium overdose will appear just like a copper deficency.  But can be deadly.

Its hard to say.  Does she eat her loose minerals???  I would add some goat balancer to her grain...but WATCH the overall mineral intake..cuz too much of anything can be deadly.

I would add some black sunflower seeds..good source of oils for her coat.  

Sorry your going through this...goat nutrition can drive you nuts sometimes!!!


----------



## elevan (May 6, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Our7Wonders said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking flax seeds as well


----------

